# Как узнать год производства Вельтмайстера?



## Jurist (30 Июл 2012)

Доброго времени суток! Скажите пожалуйста, как можно узнать год изготовления Вельтмайстера Грандино. Был утерян паспорт. И подскажите пожалуйста, сколько он может стоить на данный момент, какие особенности еще о нем нужно сообщить?


----------



## bayanistka (30 Июл 2012)

*Jurist*,
А Вы можете выложить фото?


----------



## Jurist (1 Авг 2012)

Фотографии смогу выложить завтра.


----------



## Jurist (2 Авг 2012)

Что именно нужно сфотографировать и с каких ракурсов?


----------



## Jurist (3 Авг 2012)

*bayanistka*
Выкладываю фото
Получилось, что я их выложил на сервер, не знаю как их оттуда достать


----------



## MAN (3 Авг 2012)

*Jurist*, после того, как Вы загрузили изображения на сервер, они появляются в нижней части окна загрузки в списке "Загруженные файлы". Теперь "щёлкнув мышкой" по элементу этого списка вы можете вставить соответствующую картинку в Ваше сообщение, при этом в тексте сообщения появляется вот такая штука: , где NN - некоторое число (вероятно порядковый номер загруженного файла). После отправки такого сообщения в нём уже будут отображаться сами картинки.


----------



## Jurist (3 Авг 2012)

*MAN* Спасибо


----------

